# Whats your worst injury?



## Guest

Haha thought this would be a fun one for discussion. Last season I attempted my first wall ride...with little success. My thinking was that if I just commit to the trick and go full speed I won't have time to hesitate and back out...so stupid. The slope up to the wallride wasn't to great to begin with (early in the season and it was mad icy) so I couldn't get vertical enough and ended up falling into the wall with my shoulder, thus dislocating it horribly. To make matters worse, other riders continued to hit the jib while I was slumped at the bottom of it in pain; I ended up dragging myself out of the way with my good arm to avoid being landed on by the careless 16 year olds showing off to their girlfriends.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

Me: Dislocated hip. I continued to ride with it dislocated for a week. When I was strapped in and riding I was fine. When I had to unstrap and ride the chair it was fucking horrible. I needed help from passerby's to strap in/unstrap. And when it was time to go home I had to sit sideways on the seat, swing in my good leg and use both hands to lift my other leg into the car. I finally got a chiropractor to put it back in place and found out he is a board sport enthusiast as well (wakeboarder). It is really easy to explain to him injuries I need help with just by telling him what I was trying. He has reset my jaw three times after dislocating, "unkinked" my neck after a nasty bail, etc.


----------



## X1n54n3x

i tore my rotator cuft like 5 or 6 years ago and rode with it the rest of the trip, then the year after that i broke my wrist on a rail...both begining of the season of course. then couple years back i was bombing a hill when i tried to cut through powder thus throwing the front of my board into the powder. short story even shorter my board hit me in the back of the head. (as you can imagine the human body isnt supposed to bend this way) i thought i broke my back so i just layed there and saw stars for a few minutes then i quit being a puss and got up and bounced. good times keep the stories coming people!


----------



## Guest

X1n54n3x said:


> my board hit me in the back of the head.



scorpion  


ive done them on snow and didnt mind COS, even tho it did hurt, i was glad it wasnt on the concrete like the time before that [skating] :laugh: :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowjoe

I got hit by some guy in Les Arcs from behind and broke both arms and my thumb. That sucked. 

I remember last season crashing at about 45mph in some power, my toe edge suck and flung me headfirst to the floor. I reckon if it was hardpack I would have been in all sorts of trouble


----------



## X1n54n3x

oh shit both arms? my boy tried a battleship box this last season and broke both of his wrists...we called him a lobster for a few months cause the casts were huge (one arm needed pins). shit i have class in 20


----------



## Guest

*...*

Honnesly I have not have any bad injuries.. The worst i'd say was falling on my stomach on the rail..
Hope I dont get any more injuries..But probably will..

-..Alex..-


----------



## rgrwilco

fell on a rainbow rail, hit my shins at the top, cut em open, then fell onto my face on the snow and broke le jaw. sucked.


----------



## Slaughterhouse

rgrwilco said:


> fell on a rainbow rail, hit my shins at the top, cut em open, then fell onto my face on the snow and broke le jaw. sucked.


Harsh about the jaw! Breaks suck.


----------



## Guest

From my two years experience, the worst I got so far was a tweaked thumb. I was pushing myself up on ice, my board moved and my thumb did an awkward motion. It hurt the whole winter but its fine now.


----------



## Guest

dislocated knee cap with bruisning underneath


----------



## CRShreD82

pinched a nerve which gave me serious pain for 3 months but painkillers helped oh and i saw some dude sitting down in the middle of a slope:dunno: leaning back with no gloves on and some other guy was coming down and wasnt looking and carved on the dudes right hand on the edge part and cut the top part of his hand open.blood all over the snow. i can never forget that day.


----------



## X1n54n3x

in addition to the injuries i alrady told you all about i was at northstar a couple years ago and we wanted the whole side of the mountain to ourselves so we went right when it opened. we overlooked the fact it was closed in the first place becuase it was so icy- so i was messin around doin little 360s and shit and ended up slipping and falling. as most of you know its almost impossible to get up on fresh ice- especially when youre going fairly fast on a pretty steep hill. i melted the palms of my gloves and knees on my pants and got 2nd degree burns from sliding on my hands a couple hundred yards down an ice run. NOT SICK


----------



## Guest

Sliding down icy runs is mandatory at least 2-3 times per season where we ride in the Jerz, damn knee burns suck.


----------



## Guest

April fools day this year.



Found a sweet kicker that split some trees. On my third shot, got a little too close to one of the trees and a branch caught my shin and turned me upside down and I landed on my neck/shoulder out on the groomer. The branch I hit with my shin was about 10 feet off the ground so it was a nice little spill. Felt like hitting concrete. Anyway, long story short, two surgeries and a number of trips to the Orthopedist and PT. They called it a 'Ruptured AC Joint'. I think it was a grade 3 or 4. Completely seperated my colar bone from my shoulder. Tore all the tendons holding it down. 3 months with the screw in and in a wicked sling. All better now and hopefully I can get right back on the horse. Hard to do after about a $30,000 injury but thank god for insurance.


----------



## Guest

*totally fukd*

torn mcl left knee, torn acl right knee, broken collar bone cause some gayper cut me off just before a roller, doc said i was one of 2% of collar bone injuries that need surgery he sees per year, 6 months healing time with the pin in one more once they took it out, still never fixed the knees i just brace em and deal cause i dont need more medical bills. bad summer i was supposed to be in chile ridin but instead i got to sit on the couch and play thp8 on my roomates 360 for almost 7 months....injuries SUCK


----------



## Guest

im lucky...the worst for me so far is a bruzied tail bone...was hard to walk for a bit


----------



## Guest

torn acl in left knee is my worst...did have it reconstructed though i did ride with it torn for awhile; this year is the first winter trying it repaired...hope all goes well.


----------



## Guest

you guys are scaring the crap out of me. i was planning on pushing up my game to include some jumps and jibs this season... my worst is a sprained wrist. =\


----------



## Guest

Severe concussion lost feeling in my tongue, teeth, and right hand (temperarally) of all the random places not to mention a partially torn left MCL.


----------



## Guest

My first run on the second time out last season I caught the nose in some pow and tore my meniscus. I was done for rest of the season. I'm about to head out again tomorrow for the first time since.


----------



## Guest

I haven't done anything too bad, but once last year I came off a kicker and landed funny and ended up knocking myself out for a minute. (I had a helmet on too) Sucky part about alaska snow, its mostly ice after awhile. =p


----------



## Guest

I've been pretty fortunate, my worst injury involved a ski lift, extreme amounts of embarassment, 5 stitches in my lip and a trip to the dentist to fix my broken tooth.

Basically it sucked because 1. it was stupid, 2. I got asked about it 3,000,000,000 times and 3. I couldn't play my Tuba for a month which sucked because I almost missed All-State, yeah I'm a band geek, but I still got to play.

I've been injury free since then. woo!


----------



## Guest

Shrek said:


> I've been pretty fortunate, my worst injury involved a ski lift, extreme amounts of embarassment, 5 stitches in my lip and a trip to the dentist to fix my broken tooth.
> 
> Basically it sucked because 1. it was stupid, 2. I got asked about it 3,000,000,000 times and 3. I couldn't play my Tuba for a month which sucked because I almost missed All-State, yeah I'm a band geek, but I still got to play.
> 
> I've been injury free since then. woo!


I hate it when kids fall at the lifts and then they have to slow it down for everyone...


----------



## Guest

*Ribs hurt bad*

Gots to be the three ribs I broke at Big Sky in Montana. We thought we were cool trying to make some quarterpipes... anyhoo hit the "quarterpipe" and went off at an angle into a branch right across the chest. Thought I was a gonna passed out from the pain twice. Since then couple bruised/sprained wrists. *knock on wood* (not that type of wood).


----------



## Dcp584

My worst was probably when I broke my wrist when I was learning how to do frontside 3's. I came up right side of a tranny on this jump and I guess leaned a little to far back because shortly after leaving the side of the tranny Iwas upside down about 7 or 8 feet in the air and then came down with my left hand out. So when I landed all my weight and force was applied to that one hand and it snapped. I was lucky wasn't a compound fracture., it was close to being that way just a little more force and it would have been cause it was headed in the right direction to do so.


----------



## GoinBig

A minor headache, or possibly the sore shin I got on my first box I ever tried. I'm sure it's going to get a lot worse than that though, oh well, small price to pay for this much enjoyment.


----------



## Guest

i was out at winter park and caught an edge as i was coming off a kicker... ended up landin in pure ice and broke my arm in two places and had a couple of bruised ribs.


----------



## Guest

I havn't had any breaks but I once gave myself a black eye in half pipe. While landing and comming down the side I hit a huge chunk of ice and slipped out, fell into the wall and my goggles got pushed into my eye and thats how it happened.


----------



## Guest

*Pain!!*

*It's easy to believe now, but hard to believe back then. Would you believe my worse injury, was also my first injury!!, THE FIRST TIME OUT, My board found the only patch of ice on the whole damn slope, and pulled me down on my knees, which led me to not be able to stop for about 200 yards. I was in a knee brace for the following 6 weeks!!, Which as you know would mean the rest of the season. I didn't even get back on a board until a few years ago.*


----------



## Guest

*Off the beaten path...*

*Hey I know this is off the beaten path a little bit, but I'm so stoked, I need to share with all my good listeners and friends here in the forum...
You have got to check this out. I said a few times in the past how I found a company online to make snow before it falls from the sky to help me practice in the yard. Well I contacted them a few times over the summer and was able to come up with the perfect set up for my house. I’m stoked! I’m already on my board and jibbing in my backyard! I made snow 2x’s this week already, the temperatures are already cold enough to make snow, can you believe it! The ski resorts are not all up and running in our area, and they normally aren’t ready until late December. (Although one or 2 have taken advantage of the temperatures…) But with this snowmaker, I have my own ski resort, and backyard terrain park. By the time the ball really gets rolling, (and before everyone else!!!) I’ll be ready for the slopes. I’m coming out full force this year! Here are links to 2 of the U-Tube videos from the company I’m dealing with. I don’t want to sound like an advertisement, but these people were great, and if I was offered the chance to perform in their new rail jam… I’d jump at it! There are tons of videos from them, and they have their rail jam also on the site and on u-tube.

YouTube - SNOWatHOME's ultimate winter lifestyle YouTube - DC Mtn Lab 1.5 rare behind the scenes footage They are a bit long, but they get you stoked, and you'll get an idea of what my yard looks like, although not as large. 
I’ll update more when I really get things on a roll. But again, no better way to practice, I don’t know what I ever did without it!. Now my parents and neighbors want to borrow it for Holiday decorating and making snow in their yards. WOW the attention I’m attracting!! Had 15 neighborhood kids in the back yard from 9am this morning till now, well, there still there, I'm just cold and wet in front of the fire, trying to come up with another rail idea. I’m stoked! My yard is fenced in, but everyone seems to see the snow flying around above the fence line! I can’t say enough about it. I have my own winter wonderland!! I’ll update soon. I want to post on U-Tube myself, but I would rather be the boarder, not the one holding the camera!!*


----------



## Guest

i was boarding in about two foot of powder. hit like a 5ft downhill doubble came off the lip funny landed on my back and somehow broke my thumb.... and a coupple weeks ago went to the carapractor and he took x-rays i broke my tailbone sometime also... not to sure what time it was lol.


----------



## Guest

heyheyhey. im new here lol but just liked to say that MY worst, in all my three seasons so far, is a gnarly smashed tail bone after my board poppin out from under me on a box corner, literally couldnt walk for a week or two. i gotta say after reading all these posts im scared of riding so hard this season hahhaha. ahh screw it ill wreck the park this year.

cheers


----------



## kri$han

Worst so far (haha, in 1 1/2 seasons of boarding) has been a mild concussion from a faceplant... haha t'was my first day in the parks, where a friend of mine and I were just practicing getting some air. Anyway, near the end of the day I was on my way, into the park and I got cut off by a small kid, and caught the front edge of my board and went down right infront of a small jump... (atleast, thats what they tell me, I remember nothing about falling..lol)

Happened right before St. Patty's day too, so I couldnt drink for like two weeks, and I needed a couple days off work... Copped a nice Helmet for this year, so I'm ready to ride.


----------



## Guest

Knocked unconscious three times. One of which put me into convulsions. Foaming at the mouth is not natural.
Left shoulder torn, dislocated or something. Not sure what never went to a Dr. I hooked my nose on a support for an urban type rail (round bar/no skirt) spun myself around and into the ground arm first. Came away in serious amount of pain that took about a month to heal.
Right shoulder same as left I'm not sure what I did to it but it hurt. Flat light conditions I'm cruising in a toeside turn on the up hill side of a trail and my right arm hit a chunk of ice or stump or something at the edge of the trail. Whatever it was it felt like my arm was ripped out of it's socket. Took months to heal and still bothers me if I move it just right. That was ten years ago.
Let's see what else... right clavicle and right lower back/pelvis. Ever try a FS spin off your toe edge (booter not HP)? Looks really nice once you get them down. I under rotated and leaned back too much. Soon I was flying upside down and backwards toward a hardpack landing. My head/neck/right shoulder hit first cart-wheeling me onto my lower back and pelvis. That was the most amount of pain I've ever felt in my life. And the only injury that took me off the hill right away. My right clavicle is noticeable different from my left and my lower back hurts when it's real cold. That was eight years ago.
There's more.
Cracked (I'm guessing) rib(s). Season was over. We hiked up to this tree limb that hung out over a trail at the top of a knoll. We were looking at it all season thinking how cool it would be if we could get up on it. We built a kicker towards that tree limb. It was sick... off the kicker, onto the tree limb, and a natural downhill transition for a landing. We were hitting this thing for an hour or so. For some reason (adult beverages) I came in real slow and caught the limb in my chest. I laughed but it took most of the summer before I could cough or sneeze without pain.
I think that's about it except for bruises on my hips, ass, elbows, and pride. A minor finger injury. Scratches on my face from riding in the trees. Could have been my eyes if I didn't wear goggles. Scratches on my nose and chin from face plants.
I never been to a Dr. for any of this which is just plain stupid. I didn't want to be told I couldn't ride for a few months. I guess I could have disregarded that if it was said.
I did see an orthopedic guy once for problems with my left foot. Hurt like hell on the lift with my board hanging from it. After x-rays and MRIs he told me he wouldn't operate. New boots and bindings took care of the problem.
I guess I got off the subject a bit it was supposed to be just the worst one. 
It doesn't matter what your skill level or what type of riding you do. You will most likely get hurt at some point. 
But...


GoinBig said:


> ...oh well, small price to pay for this much enjoyment.


----------



## Guest

Two sprained MCL's, two concussions, and one seperated shoulder. The worst of my injuries though came while skateboarding in the way of another cuncussion that for a short time left me with no feeling in my right hand, tongue, and teeth. It was the scariest moment in my life.


----------



## Guest

on sunday i was bombing a hill with my friend, got near the bottom, started to slow a little bit, got caught up in some nasty icy bumpy shit, and lost it.. sprained my ankle pretty bad for how mild of a fall it was..


----------



## Guest

my worste injury snowboarding was my first one foot -I never tried it again-
I tied in one binding keeping the back one un-binded and speeded to the jump we made here in the city of montreal by an over pass jumped grabed kicked my leg out and my yellow k2 ened up posted in the snow like a tree stump and my binded goofy foot ended up rotating a whole 360 degre it hurt like I cant describe it yet all i can say is 1 month later it was as yellow as my K2 juju snowboard
Bigwhite


----------



## Guest

i have never been injured but i have only been boarding for a year and a half


----------



## Guest

Those of you that got concussions, did you have stiff necks when you woke up in the morning?


----------



## sedition

Motorcycle wreck. The bone in my arm was sticking out my shoulder. 

I also had broken bone in my wrist for "9 to 12 months" (skateboarding) before I went to the Dr about it. Cast, for 6 months, followed.

Another good question, is what is DUMBEST injury you have ever had? My two best:

(1) Broke my thumb doing a method: went to grab the board with my hand, and just ended up kicking my thumb with the snowboard, really, really hard. Smooth.

(2) Skateboarding in downtown Boston with some friends. We were trying to bomb this hill, ollie up a curb, and then manual an entire city (sidewalk) block. None of us could do it. We kept running out speed about 15' short off the curb on the far side. Then, I decided to grab onto a bus for extra speed. It worked. I just *barley* made it across the whole thing. I got off my board, and started walking back over for high-fives from friends. Then, I tripped on the very same curb I had just manualed off the end of, fell, and chipped my tooth. Super smooth. Skateboarding isn't dangerous. Walking, however...


----------



## Guest

I've tried boarding on and off since I was 16, but never with a lot of enthusiasm. Never really hurt myself too bad on the board. Kneed myself in the mouth once and split my lip pretty good... A couple years ago I was playing touch football, was running fill tilt, and then suddenly tried to change my direction. My right hip and knee twisted and pulled out... hurt like a b**ch (there kids on this thing?). Now I find I don't have as much strength as I used to. Yeah.. I don't know anyone else that has fu**ed themselves up playing touch football either.

There's no ski hills near me (for like 200 kms) so I've been hitting this steep road off in the bush. I went out last year, right after the first good snowfall. I ran it three times no problem, then the fourth time slipped up and landed on my knees. The snow was only an inch or so and everything underneath was rocky ice. Tore up my pants and was hobbling a little for the next week. Only gone out once since then. Maybe I'm getting to be a wuss in my old age.


----------



## Guest

haha ive got plenty... dislocated my knees like 7 times last year. and a hyperextended left elbow... 1 of which was the hyperextension and a dislocated knee... so i was in the superpipe at chestnut doing mah thing and i get to the end and i was like 540 this shiznit... yeah haha... funny story... i get up and missed my jump at the top of the pipe... i was riding toe... and i got to the 180, stopped in mid air prolly 8 or 9 feet up... this is when i started to panic madstyle and my nose came down on the top of the pipe which carved into the top and dislocated my left knee, then screaming in pain i put my left arm straight out... SMART right? yeah haha fell on that at the bottom of the pipe just bout at the transition and the flat, put my left hand out and straightened my arm completely, and it hyperextended and then shot my ass up in the air like a rubberband... and yeah... tht was about january 14th... i was out for the rest of the season...


----------



## Guest

Turbomarco said:


> Those of you that got concussions, did you have stiff necks when you woke up in the morning?


only if it was from snowboarding and i had whiplash...


----------



## Guest

I broke my femur in half coming down off a jump and landing on a flat bottom that was all ice. Ended up with a rod going the length of my femur and pins at the knee and hip. Still have it in and still riding.


----------



## Guest

> Another good question, is what is DUMBEST injury you have ever had?


Sprained my MCL after getting off a lift with my back foot out of the binding. Was goofing off carving around and doing little ollies when I caught a little washboard bump and got my front leg all bound and twisted up on the fall. Felt a "pop" and thought my knee was toast. Turns out it wasn't too bad. Nothing a handfull of ibbys couldn't handle. I did hobble around for about a while but was back at it with a brace the next weekend.

Its unreal how stupid you feel after hurting yourself in a dumb fashion.


----------



## Guest

Turbomarco said:


> Those of you that got concussions, did you have stiff necks when you woke up in the morning?


Yup! Both snowboarding concussions.


----------



## Guest

colortv would just like to reflect on a day of snowboarding at mountain high.

today i broke my thumb sprained my wrist and have possibly fractured something in my shin....theres a huge tumor like lump on it. went up a superman box with way too much speed and ate shit comin down.

WOULD ALSO LIKE TO ADD that a guy had a severe concussion, in front of me, was pretty gnarly. he went off the jump and landed face first into the kicker, which was pure ice, slid down a good 200 feet on his face. came to a stop and didnt move. however, he start to moan and groan. when he got up i saw his face was TOTALLY puffy....how was your day on the hill?


----------



## Guest

never had bad injuries, popped out a tendon in my knee once, straightened my leg and it shifted back in and I was fine.


----------



## Guest

colortv said:


> colortv would just like to reflect on a day of snowboarding at mountain high.
> 
> today i broke my thumb sprained my wrist and have possibly fractured something in my shin....theres a huge tumor like lump on it. went up a superman box with way too much speed and ate shit comin down.
> 
> WOULD ALSO LIKE TO ADD that a guy had a severe concussion, in front of me, was pretty gnarly. he went off the jump and landed face first into the kicker, which was pure ice, slid down a good 200 feet on his face. came to a stop and didnt move. however, he start to moan and groan. when he got up i saw his face was TOTALLY puffy....how was your day on the hill?



well, mt night on the hill was great except for the broken tailbone I received courtesy of a rail I fell off and basically sat on! The pain just never seems to go away!


----------



## Guest

Ooooh broken tailbones, i bruised mine HCORE at mammoth like the second day of my week there. yea week after that was torture in class hahahaha.


----------



## Guest

sacked by a snowball flung off a chairlift was mine..


----------



## Guest

haha today, was my worst injury. I was in the park, and was planning on doing a line of boxes. The first box was just straight and flat, and the 2nd one was downhill and had a drop off. So i did a noseslide on the first one. Then on the second one , I planned on doing a fakie 50-50 to a fs 180, and i got the fakie 50-50 in but right as i was about to fs 180, i caught a huge edge, and landed right on my knee, and split it open. It really sux, I got a gash and a bruise, i can't really walk on it


----------



## Guest

you dont like rails or boxes?
I prefer boxes over rails. Boxes are easier to grind on i think than rails.


----------



## Phenom

Here's my worst, I'm one of the lucky ones compared to you guys.








Just some swelling/scrapes along with a concussion (this happened while wearing a helmet).


----------



## Guest

damn it looks like your grinded on your head. Ya i'm really glad that i wore my helmet, i had some pretty hard slams to my head, but with my helmet on, all i really got was a headache


----------



## Guest

ok mine was a few years back, it was only like my second year in the park and I "thought" I was good enough for the 35'big air, well as it turns out nope, not at all

I was following this genius who was just puttsying around and going slow as hell and i yell to move cause im coming up to the takeoff, well he move, too late, and i hit the far left side, little did I no it was cut out for another 15'. and the lips gad like 2' of straight vertical. well I hit it and tucked low but caught a draft and started to drift. I went with it and almost did a front flip 360, but due to the crap involved I landed on my head slid on my neck with my feet in the air for about 175' I was messed up, but didn't break anything


----------



## Guest

rite_of_passage said:


> I landed on my head slid on my neck with my feet in the air for about 175' I was messed up, but didn't break anything


slid on your head for over 50 yards? lol bullshit


----------



## Guest

Phenom said:


> Here's my worst, I'm one of the lucky ones compared to you guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just some swelling/scrapes along with a concussion (this happened while wearing a helmet).


photo shopped! lol im just kidding man. but thats some gnar lookin bruises/scratches you got there eesh  i had a nice tumor sized bruise on my shin that just went away and i think im celebrating by going to mammoth for a week


----------



## NYCboarder

second time boarding last year.. begining of the season i thought i got the hang of it, obviously i didn't and caught toe edge threw me far... all i remember is being taught to roll on a shoulder and not stick hands an what not out from judo classes.. so i roll i get up feel my shoulder and my AC joint was seperated... that is where the clavical attaches by the shoulder... long story short it was up to about my ear.. had to have surgery to tie it back down.. YAY! 
PS back on the board again and no more problems with it


----------



## Guest

Nikolai said:


> slid on your head for over 50 yards? lol bullshit



oops, i no this is from awhile ago, no it was about 17 feet i ment to put17.5

i feel like a goof for that, there is no way to go for that long in real life.


----------



## Guest

i think i will take my time........those look like they hurt.....and not a good idea without any insurance lol. :x


----------



## Guest

Well I'll go in the order they occurred. (The falls worth mentioning in my 6 years of riding so far) I personally don't think I had any bad falls yet.

-2nd year of riding, caught an edge on some stupid trail, nothing worth talking about, fell and went to cushion the fall with my right arm, fractured my wrist. Ever since then I've always been careful when it comes to trying to cushion falls, that was a dumb ass injury.

-in between my 4th and 5th years of riding me and my friend decided it would be fun to hike around my neighborhood one year when we had some snow and find places to go riding. Well we made a small jump, and there was some foliage or something sticking through the snow right before it, some how my board snagged on it, and I went flying into the air and landed on my forearms, and some rocks/gravel put a 1 inch diameter puncter wound in my forearm. It didn't actually, I got up laughing but then saw the shit load of blood pouring out of my arm and was like oh fuck, it was pretty deep... only needed 7 stitches though ha.

- this year, doing a 180 somehow landed sideways, bruised my knee really bad (couldn't walk on it after I got home) Idk what I did to it but the pain went away, so I'm assuming it was just a bruise.

- this year, doing a board slide down a fairly steep flat rail my toe edge caught somehow and I tried to jump out of it as this happened. (only made things worse making me go higher into the air) landed pretty much strait on my face in the snow and my whole body arched over me. That was probably one of the scariest falls, because the noise it made, and it just kind of scared the shit out of me cuz I thought I was going to break my neck. I kept riding that day but I was dizzy for like 2 hours afterwards. My friends were all laughing about how it was the craziest face plant ever.  I just remember afterward lieing there and some dude asking me if I was ok, and how long it actually took my brain to formulate the words and say yeah I'm alright. Even funnier was how I started laughing about how funny that had to look to anyone who was watching.

Thats all I have worth mentioning, the shit that scares me from doing big jumps is broken bones, and getting pins and all that crazy crap. I don't want it. Cuts and bruises aren't that bad, but breaking shit not only sux, its mad expencive and it kills your entire season.


----------



## Mr. Right

My shoulder for sure. Happened about 3 weeks ago. It took me a week to lift my hand/arm above my shoulder. It has been sore since then sometimes more than others. It is SLOWLY getting better which I'm thankful for.


----------



## Guest

sounds like tons of injuries are common. =(


----------



## Guest

My worst wreck was last season, i got off a long box after doing a board slide to fakie. Well this dumb ass little kid was sitting about 2 5 feet off the end of the box. Well as I slid off the end and landed, I realized he was there, starring right at me. I had no time to stop and turn considering I was going as fast as I could to hit the kicker right after that. I proceeded to drill him right in the head, thank god he had a helmet on. Knocked him clear out, and proceeded to do a front flip right over the top of him, landing right on the side of my head and wrenching my neck so bad I had to be ambulenced to the hospital, they thought I broke my neck. I know how resiliant the human body now is. Knock on wood, no broken bones yet, just some terrible soreness.


----------



## Guest

50-50 on a rollercoaster box. however the box wasn't parallel with the slope so i started to slide to my right before i finished. i decided to just jump off but didn't jump far enough and my board hit the ice that formed up to the box. board slipped out, tailbone straight into the ice. hurt for a while but not enough to stop me. snowboarded for the rest of the day, drove 2 hours home at days end, then next day drove 7 hours back to florida. when i got back to florida, that's when the real pain started to happen. missed work for a week cuz i couldn't perform my daily tasks. so sudden movements either.


----------



## Guest

First day first run. Did the blue at Fernie BC fine. Got to the bottom. Cut an edge and fell. Forgot my cell was in my top pocket. Broke my rib and took my very first visit to a Canadian hospital.

Cell still works good today!


----------



## Guest

In my first season I was trying to link turns I got going too fast and the front of my board dove into the snow and the rest of my body rotated around my front leg resulting in a bad knee sprain that lasted about a month. Other than that just a few bumps and bruises so far, been hit by the lift once too.


----------



## blasphemy

seperated shoulder , in that case the legaments tears up too.it was the 2nd day the resort opened in. i was spining and landed on an icey surface . didnt know that it was icy . i didnt land good so i lost control flipped and fell directly on my shoulder ..still not felling 100 % till now.. it happened on 22 december


----------



## Guest

My worst injury was not snowboarding related. I tore my ACL and maniscus playing basketball and had it repaired in August. My surgeon cleared me for freeride boarding at the end of this month, but he said no tricks.

Worst snowboarding incident was my first attempt at a rail grind. I didn't line up right, board went off one side of the rail but my weight was going the other way. I ended up with a bruise the size of a basketball on my left thigh and luckily I had a helmet on, otherwise I would have had a concussion.


----------



## Guest

I have a couple
My worst/most retarded injury ever was I was leaving a hockey rink after a box game and a hobo, doesnt even try to mug me or anything, just runs at me full sprint, stabs me and runs off :dunno:.
Ive had like 8 concussions
and my only snowboarding injuries so far are I busted a nut and split my noggin a little


----------



## AAA

Years ago I was riding with cross-under transitions and laid out carves on my freeride board. The hill had hero snow conditions, and tempting fate, I kept diving harder and harder across the board to pull lower and tighter carves. I finally dove too soon, caught the downhill edge, and did 2 or 3 faceplant somersaults. Somewhere in catapulting I remember feeling a sharp pain in my ankle. I cracked the lense of my goggles, got a bloody nose and some nice road rash on my face, and sprained my ankle. I floundered for a few minutes trying to stand up under the pain, until I saw the ski patrol coming up the hill on a snowmobile with a sled. Too proud to hitch a ride, I hurriedly forced myself to my feet and sideslipped down the mountain, keeping all of my weight on my good foot. I limbed across the parking lot to my car, moaned and groaned an aweful lot taking my boot off, and then learned that it's quite painful to push in a clutch with a sprained ankle. Once I got going, I freeshifted without the clutch and blew every stop sign on the way home, finally letting the car stall in front of my house. It took months before I could walk without limping and a solid year to really recover. Now 15 years older and being a little less vain, I'd gladly accept that sled ride down if I were to end up in that predicament again.  (Knock on wood that it doesn't happen.)


----------



## Lift-ie-steeze

There she is. Caught an edge on a back back board and went face first into the snow which was more or less ice. That was a bad one.


----------



## Guest

Lift-ie-steeze said:


> There she is. Caught an edge on a back back board and went face first into the snow which was more or less ice. That was a bad one.


wow thats pretty shitty
Ive done stuff like that in bmx
one time I rode into the back of a hummer and my face was all swollen. It looked like I had downs for like a week


----------



## indoblazin

In two seasons of riding worst was a concussion from jumping off a cliff at Whistler onto a groomer on my head the week before Christmas. So I hear. Can't really remember so much. That and a hyperextended elbow from trying to ride up a wall jump, losing my balance and landing on ice at Cypress last month. Still feeling that one. Since then I got a helmet and Impact gloves so I'm good to go


----------



## indoblazin

Oh, stupidest injury though -- three summers ago I was at a pool party and I meet this chick thinking I was gonna get lucky that night. I had no idea...so she asks me to grab her a drink, I'm running up the patio stairs soaking wet, barefoot, thinking "damn, these are slick, someone could get seriously hurt." Well shit, on the first step down, holding a drink in each hand, my feet go flying out in front of me and next thing I know I'm sliding down the stairs on my ass. Halfway down, I hear some glass break and now I'm sliding backwards down the stairs. I hit the ground, like "[email protected], I can't believe I just did that" and stand up ready to ride away smooth like nothing happened, still got the cups in my hand, when I realize my right knee is real warm. And everybody is staring at me looking stunned. Turns out the glass breaking was my leg going a window. And I got turned backwards 'cuz my right knee got caught on the broken glass in the windowframe. Two hours in the ER, 70+ stitches and a scope later I've got this spiffy little tag on my leg:

On the bright side, I did get a conjugal visit in the hospital out of it. Unfortunately the nurse walked in on us. Shit's the breaks.


----------



## Guest

high speed fall resulted in shattered collar bone, whiplash and minor concussion. my collar bone grew back in the shape of a lightning bolt and twice as thick. :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

Not me. A friend of mine. I happened to take the picture. Not really a "bad" injury he just got a couple cuts. This picture makes me chuckle.

...lots of short sentences? eh...


----------



## Guest

my worst was when i fell off the rail and slammed it into the end of the metal rail. i got a concussion and a very bloody nose


----------



## Guest

Well i was hitting the biggest jump we got on our mountain and i hit it straight on from about 100 feet away. Well i think i attempted a backflip but i dont know. I did it alone and got a severe concussion with really bad memory loss. lol the funny thing is i did it in my instructor jacket.


----------



## Mysticfalcon

Well I just got my first real board related injury. Ive gotten kinda battered and bruised pretty regularly but on saturday I managed to screw up my hand pretty good. I was in the woods and I tried to cut under the branches of a really big pine tree but the branches were folded way down with snow and the tips were frozen to the ground so it was more like running into a wall. Id had my hand up to block the branches from my face so I kinda crumpled my whole body against my hand and now its the size of a softball but at least the xrays said its not broken.


----------



## Guest

hmm worst injury welp when i was about 13 i was on the snowboard team for school and i was at my house rying to land 360 indies over a 12 foot double adn i was numbbing it one run and speed check a little to much came up short and fractured my wrist.


and this season i was trying rodeos and had them down pretty well and i went for the last one of the day and as i was in mid air i looked down and saw a guy underme trying to snowboard and apparently didnt think to stay out form under some one in the air so i ended up landing in a belly flop and broke my nose rode down the mountain stuck a tissue up my nose after straightening it out and rode back up.
teh lift addendant was liek where are you going? i says to land a fucking rodeo casue some ass fucked me up. no one thought i was to awful smart to be doing it but i did land one.


----------



## tboooe

My injuries are minor compared to other people but I got a chipped tailbone and a sprained elbow. Both happened on the same crash which did not look that bad. I was going down a pretty steep hill so I was trying to scrub speed by cutting across the entire hill while doing wide turns. I was still going pretty fast on heel edge across the hill when I ran into a really bumpy section which caused me to essentially lay down on my back and slide half way down the hill with my left arm dragging behind me. I guess while sliding down my tailbone ran over a rock or another bump. This was one of my most innocent looking crashes, compared to the more spectacular, air born, goggles dislodging, grunt forcing crashes I usually do.


----------



## CoffeeNhugz

Snowboarding...no terrible injuries just many bruises. Other sports...concussion,neckstrains...etc.

My worst was at big bear, March and tons of slush. It was early in the morning so the slush was mostly ice. Oh gosh how great. Well my brother with his skiis had no trouble, I on the other hand tried to jump , screwed up the landing really bad and landed full force on my chest. I had the wind knocked out of me and basically laid there for 20 seconds trying to figure out how to breath again. It was nothing serious but very uncomfortable.


----------



## Guest

bruised/fractured ribs about 1 month ago at A-Basin... about 95% recovered now.. oh the agony!

I now have rib protection that I wear all the time!


----------



## Guest

to bring the thread back, I broke my leg at bear because my foot twisted inside my boot two seasons ago. And this last season I popped my knee on a Jump at bear and I still don't know what s wrong with it and I can't bend my leg back fully. I can still ride though


----------



## Guest

it sounds like thats something that you should get check out.


----------



## Guest

Hmmm... I don't have any one in particular that sticks out as the _worst_. Back when I was in 6th grade, my 1st year snowboarding, I got reemed by a much larger snowboarder coming onto a merge. (it was a trail that passed by the chair i was getting off of.) I was basically at a dead stop and he plowed his head right into my ear; I'm fairly sure it knocked me out for a sec, cause the next thing I knew there were about 4 people standing over me to see if I was okay, and another couple yelling at the guy who hit me.

The longest lasting "injury" I got was when I went on one of those perfect days - dumped a foot and a half over night, then clear skies and sunny the next. I went in a t-shirt cause it was so nice out, but the thing got _caked_ in snow. End result was I couldn't feel my stomach for about 3 months, and it burned like hell in the shower. Hooray for minor frost bite!

Since then, I've jammed knees, twisted ankles, had a tree almost fall on me (didn't get hurt, but that was scary enough to be worthy of a mention), and countless other minor injuries, mostly bruises and twists that make me walk funny for a two or three weeks.


----------



## Mooz

hairline fracture in a rib and my sternum this year at Jay. I thought it was a chest cold until 3 weeks later when I finally went to the doc lol.

I'd blame T.J. but he was no where around for this one. It was some jacknut skier who thought he should ride 12.3cm behind me.


----------



## Guest

Mooz said:


> It was some jacknut skier who thought he should ride 12.3cm behind me.


well, at least he sets very precise goals for himself...


----------



## Guest

i dislocated my right shoulder and tore a few ligaments at football practice. painful. i was out the rest of the football season. i was fine snowboarding but on the last day of ski club i hyper-extended my right elbow and tore the ligament between my bicep and forearm. my elbow bent backwards a ton when i fell off a rail, fuckin ouchhhhh. i just fully recovered. my right arm is fucked between the shoulder and elbow lol


----------



## Guest

Simply^Ride said:


> it sounds like thats something that you should get check out.


I just started stretching it and its getting better. I got it x-rayed but no bone problems. I would get an mri but that shit is expensive


----------



## Guest

JTSECK said:


> I just started stretching it and its getting better. I got it x-rayed but no bone problems. I would get an mri but that shit is expensive


I know, I was charged $1,500 for one in my brain. Thankfully the hospital took care of all the costs. But at least the X-ray came out clean.


----------



## Guest

biggest ass bruising of my life - the first time i went snowboarding when no one taught me how to turn and stuff..
one of my veins on my leg popped as well and all this internal bleeding. i had that vien pop mark for over 2months. didnt hurt but looked very nasty. i fell somehow that my calf hit my snowboard. i dont know how that happened but as a noob anything can happen ! 

when i got back i went clubbing with my friends and i was just like ... okay im going to go home now.. have fun.
first day bruising was so bad i had to sit on one side of my ass and i had to walk wiht my ass cheeks together. like as if i had to go take a shit or something haha. then i checked out the bruising on a toilet mirror and on the outside it looked okayish with mild discolourations but the next day i woke up and i couldnt move properly. T_T
ever since i thought snowboarding wasnt right again but my cousins took me again and i was worried again about vein poppage but i learnt how to s turn that day and then ever since snowboarding has been part of my life


----------



## Mooz

Dongypro said:


> biggest ass bruising of my life - the first time i went snowboarding when no one taught me how to turn and stuff..
> one of my veins on my leg popped as well and all this internal bleeding. i had that vien pop mark for over 2months. didnt hurt but looked very nasty. i fell somehow that my calf hit my snowboard. i dont know how that happened but as a noob anything can happen !
> 
> when i got back i went clubbing with my friends and i was just like ... okay im going to go home now.. have fun.
> first day bruising was so bad i had to sit on one side of my ass and i had to walk wiht my ass cheeks together. like as if i had to go take a shit or something haha. then i checked out the bruising on a toilet mirror and on the outside it looked okayish with mild discolourations but the next day i woke up and i couldnt move properly. T_T
> ever since i thought snowboarding wasnt right again but my cousins took me again and i was worried again about vein poppage but i learnt how to s turn that day and then ever since snowboarding has been part of my life



Just a FYI, all bruises are "vein poppage". That's how the bruise is created. They're ruptured capillaries that allow blood to collect in the surrounding tissue. Larger veins leave nice big marks since they carry a lot more blood and cover more area than the capillary veins. The only concern you need to have with those is clotting. If it's a hard lump or squishy mass, it may (rare mind you) form into a clot which can cause issues. The pain and lack of walking ability is all the muscles and tissue around the area getting repaired (and highly pissed off that you beat it up to begin with).

So don't worry much about "vein poppage". It's going to happen a lot. When you damage that much area in that kind of repetitave fassion, it's good to stay off your feet for a while. Muscle relaxers and anti inflamitories will help with the pain and mobility issues.


----------



## Penguin

Nothing major. A sprained (and heavily swollen) ankle from when my friend crashed into me. Good times.


----------



## Guest

went off one jump and didnt see the next one that was like half the size of it but because i was going so fast i got launched and didn't have time to catch my balance and ended up tearing my ac joint in my shoulder


----------



## Guest

snowboard related , i have torn acl, concussion, and jammed wrists and shit. But if we are going all out. Ive broken both wrists and both ankles, broke a rib, cut the nerve and tendons in two of my fingers, broke 3 of my fingers and 4 toes, sprained my wrist, got tendinitis in both achilles tendons and had to get 8 stitches in my forehead from hitting a tree. I THINK thats it


----------



## kyle16

I have gotten away descently lucky, but I have had my share of bumps and bruises while snowboarding.

I have banged my head pretty good a few times when I was new to snowboarding. I would get the confidence to get up some speed, try to make a turn, and then catch my toe edge and slam my forehead into the snow. I remember creating a bit of a yard sale when I did that once. I had to sit down for a few good minutes.

I have also bruised my tailbone. That was the suckiest one of them all. This was also in my first year or 2 of snowboarding. I went off this little jump near the end of the day when I was really tired and lost my edge during the landing. I hit by a** pretty hard. I could not sit straight for about 3 weeks afterwards. I probably should have gotten one of the a** donuts.

Once again in my first couple years of snowboarding, I lost my edge on some ice and slid about 20 feet into a tree, chest first. That one knocked the wind out of me pretty good and after I regained my breath, I realized that I knocked my sternum loose. 

My most recent injury of any consequence was last February. I was going off this wind lip and when I landed, I saw this little kicker that I wanted to hit. Only when I was about to go off it did I realize that there was a nice rock in the way. I had to make a split second decision on whether let my snowboard take the impact or sit myself down fast. I choose the latter. Everything ended up fine except my wrist, which went straight into the rock. It jammed it back pretty good and hurt constantly for about 3 days or so. To this day, it hurts every once in a while. 

For none of these did I go to the doctors, though in retrospect, it might have been a good idea to check out, just in case. Oh well.


----------



## Guest

Not my worst injury, but my best story. I was riding along taking it easy down a semi steep slope when a kid (I'de say around 10) did one of those: "AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! WATCH OUT!!!!!!!!!!!!!". He was obviously bombing the hill and lost control. He tried to stop but lost his edge pushing his base into the back of my knee making me fall head first onto his edge. We rag dolled a little down the hill and stopped close to each other. Slightly concussed and confused I made my way to the kid, who was crying at this point. I asked: "Are you ok?". He instantly stopped crying and a shocked look appeared on his face. I hadn't noticed, but I sliced my head on his edge and I had blood gushing from my forehead (not kidding, there was blood all over the snow, my coat and my gloves; a real bloodbath). Poor kid started crying again. When I noticed the blood I got up quickly, pushed, my toque against my cut and bolted towards the lodge. I now have a scar in the middle of my forehead... I tell girls I got it after almost landing my third consecutive 1080.


----------



## Guest

*music*

anyone make beats? go here Free forum : Music making


----------



## Guest

ElDanio said:


> I tell girls I got it after almost landing my third consecutive 1080.


LOL like it thats a good story 

ive done 2 seasons, at the end of my first season i managed to come home a week early cos i tore my medial ligament in my knee and damaged some cartilidge which put me out for 8 weeks.

then this season just gone i came home 10 days early because, get this, whilst guiding 8 of my guests around the mountain i was getting bored waiting, so decided to get a little extravagent and pull a 3 on piste in front of them, managed to land on my toe then twist my body round another 180. had to get blood wagon off in front of them, so embarassing. ruptured my cruciate ligament and tore my medial one AGAIN. this ones put me out for 9-12 mnths with surgery, not as fun


----------



## nzboardlife

new knee problem form tuesdays day out at ruapehu... ragdolled head over heels down a slope then just lay there for a while trying to figure out if my goggle lens had popped out or if they had just come off. now im stuck in bed and at the computer because it hurts to walk  but im not going to the docter, at least not untill after my next trip that i've already paid for as i don't want him to say i can't.


----------



## Guest

*Shoulder*

I was with some friends at our local resort and we were doing backflips off a jump that we had made from the bottom of a cat track off a drop off into a creek bed. I cant say no to my friends and i always wanted to try one so i went off and was *this close to riding out* haha. So of course after all my friends went i HAD to go again. By that time the belly button deep powder had been packed down and no one told me part of the ground was showing. Needless to say i tried to slow my rotation, didnt pull my head back far enough and had to tweak to keep from landing on my neck. I never went in to get it fixed but i definitely heard it pop and i had a painful and awkward two weeks before i could even try another one. Lol


----------



## ollie

whilst boarding iv only had reoccuring previous injuries from rugby - CONSTANTLY dislocating tendons in my ankle(shouldv had the op but didnt bother) messed up knees n shoulders n the usual, but last year, on the last run of the last day in alpe d'Huez, france my mate went very far off piste at this place called 'the wall', never speed checked(because there is a BIG flat and up slope after it), lost control n ended up fracturing his neck. problem was he was by this stage by himself n no one saw him so he had to make his way down to the bottom before he could get help.. shit buzz! hes grand now but i dont think hes really supposed to do contact sports these days!


----------



## Guest

Hit my knee on a wood handrail thing [like at ice skating rinks on those long steps] going full speed. Ouch.

Oh, And Frontflip McFuckup when my toe edge caught, that was scary. BTW, on hardpack. Than god for my helmet.


----------



## WolfSnow

Well it wasn't snowboarding, but it ended my season, stupid school ice hills. Missed out 2 months of riding D:


----------



## Guest

broke femur out all season this year


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

Last season (someone also had same injury on this thread) coming down a slope..it was toward the end of the season so there was ice underneath some fresh snow...coming down a semi-steep part of the slope heelside carving left and then I hit ice...now this was happening pretty much all day so I thought i would catch it as usual....
well as I was laying the board flat to transition to go straight board caught a large bump in the ice and I faceplanted.... Cell phone in my chest inside pocket pushed in and ended up fracturing 3 ribs 

After I stopped rolling I realized I could only take really small breaths b/c of the pain..I knew something was wrong

EDIT: Lesson learned: NEVER keep your phone in your chest pocket


----------



## BurtonAvenger

Picasa Web Albums - Avran photo taken 2 months after surgery.


----------



## alaric

BurtonAvenger said:


> Picasa Web Albums - Avran photo taken 2 months after surgery.



Damn sexy, BA.


----------



## Guest

JohnnyBlaze said:


> EDIT: Lesson learned: NEVER keep your phone in your chest pocket


I'll remember this next week :cheeky4:


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

mitch21 said:


> I'll remember this next week :cheeky4:


LOL east snow:cheeky4:

you're damn lucky riding next week...this summer has sucked the life out of me but it's all good, our season is almost here....

Hey take some pics to keep the motivation up lol


----------



## SPAZ

i know this isnt serious, but i sprained both of my wrists last season while going full speed, catching an edge and face planting into some ice :laugh:


----------



## SPAZ

BurtonAvenger said:


> Picasa Web Albums - Avran photo taken 2 months after surgery.


you win. no questions. the end.


----------



## SPAZ

JohnnyBlaze said:


> Last season (someone also had same injury on this thread) coming down a slope..it was toward the end of the season so there was ice underneath some fresh snow...coming down a semi-steep part of the slope heelside carving left and then I hit ice...now this was happening pretty much all day so I thought i would catch it as usual....
> well as I was laying the board flat to transition to go straight board caught a large bump in the ice and I faceplanted.... Cell phone in my chest inside pocket pushed in and ended up fracturing 3 ribs
> 
> After I stopped rolling I realized I could only take really small breaths b/c of the pain..I knew something was wrong
> 
> EDIT: Lesson learned: NEVER keep your phone in your chest pocket


i don't even bring my phone because of my fear that this exact thing will happen. only thing i bring is my ipod strapped to my arm. did you keep going down the mountain after you fell or did you wait for the patrol?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

SnowboardSpaz said:


> i don't even bring my phone because of my fear that this exact thing will happen. only thing i bring is my ipod strapped to my arm. did you keep going down the mountain after you fell or did you wait for the patrol?


well after sliding to a halt I sat up and realized that it def wasn't good b/c I was only about to breath in at like 30-35% my usual breath size before the pain was ridiculous. My buddy didnt think it was that bad b/c he is like (ehh if it was serious you would be rolling around in pain).

It took me about 10 min to regain composure, and I decided to heelslide the rest of the way down, figuring it woudl be quicker than waiting for a sled. 




shitty injury man, laughing was a nightmare, saftey meetings which while injured are key were brutal!!!! hahaha:cheeky4: I would take mouse hits haha


EDIT::cheeky4: NEW F'IN PAGE MPD BOOOOYAAAA!!!!!!!!!!! :cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

I ve had good experience with snowboarding, had never had a major injury until recently when i feel on my face on the rail and broke my jaw, I am out of snowboarding from past three months. Will get back on track though.


----------



## Guest

I lost my headgear a few times doing a barrel roll.


----------



## anwmalos

was riding powder when I saw something sticking out of the snow. Tried to avoid it and caught the toe edge. I faceplanted straight on a rock. Black eye, broken nose bone, 3 stitches under one eye, 4 stitches on the nose (scarred my face for life...), couldn't eat for 2 weeks because my teeth hurt. Unfortunately the helmet does not protect the front of the head so it was useless in this situation. My nose was a little dislocated and they couldn't bring it back without plastic surgery so now the top of my nose has a hole on the bone.
Pretty stupid injury, kept me off the mountains for a year out of fear. This season I am going back up...


----------



## bubbachubba340

mpdsnowman said:


> Whew!!! thank god...If I were to have started a new page in this thread I would quit:laugh:
> 
> My worst injury on a snowboard was last year at the EC meet at Jay Vt. I was riding with another member from here. Conditions were slow due to the temps. As the day went on it got colder and started to rain. Now I have two boards, one short for glades, one long for rocket speed. The glades were not conductive to riding so we were doing groomers which therefore I put the rocket on.
> 
> Well we were going down a trail and the trail I wanted to turn on was mistaken for another so I went straight...right into the worste conceivable trail one would go on. 4.5 foot mogules and a steep pitch! By the time I realized where I was it was too late. I couldnt tell you the speed which I was going but fast is an understatement. I went to bail properly but it was way too late and I clipped a mogule full speed and it sent me flying. I remember hitting, bouncing, turning, feeling pain in my knees and ankles....
> 
> Basically I twisted an ankle seriously and it put me out for about 4 months after. Its fine now and are ready for this season. If I were on skies conceivably I could have broke both legs...definitely would have busted both ankles or knees.


I basically did the same thing last year, but I just stopped on me heel edge and slid on my butt a while. It was uber scary.


----------



## FoShizzle

didnt happen during snowboarding but still interesting, i think...:dunno:

well, i play Wing in rugby, and i did a pretty gnarly outside run stepping the balls out of everyone, but then some guy got my legs and my foot got stuck in a small hole and my ankle completely ripped, the muscle, tendons, [email protected]#!%(!&@# T_T 

yeah... so theres my story.:cheeky4:


----------



## Guest

I wasnt wearing a helmet and smacked my head on the stone hard snow. I also was watching some guys in the lifts above who were talking with me and ran myself into some tree branches and got stuck.


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

FoShizzle said:


> didnt happen during snowboarding but still interesting, i think...:dunno:
> 
> well, i play Wing in rugby, and i did a pretty gnarly outside run stepping the balls out of everyone, but then some guy got my legs and my foot got stuck in a small hole and my ankle completely ripped, the muscle, tendons, [email protected]#!%(!&@# T_T
> 
> yeah... so theres my story.:cheeky4:


Damn!!!! That is nuts. How is it holding up now?


----------



## Guest

Went out and bought a new set up even before I learned how to Board. 2 weeks later, Went to Ski Liberty in MD and broke my left wrist in 2 places. I broke it once and didnt even know it til I tried to catch myself (not knowing at the time) and broke it the second time. Sucked- Couldnt board for the rest of the season.


----------



## j.gnar

my second day of riding (first season) i was on a pretty good size run. it had a decent amount of jibs and jumps, i figured i would try and hit one jump at the end of the run after i had built up some courage lol. so the last jump of the run is over a barrel, and i figured id hit it with a decent amount of speed so i could clear it without second guessing myself. i was still a beginner and not too confident of my riding, so before i hit the lip of the jump i kicked out my tail so i was sliding toe edge. i caught edge right before the lip and did a super man about 6ft+ in the air and landed hard on my face and stomache= yard sale. the pain wasn't as bad as the embarrassment i had to deal with for the rest of the trip but it definitely bruised two or three of my ribs


----------



## FoShizzle

Meh, I can tell the difference from how it was before, and it looks kinda funky, but when im snowboarding, it feels perfectly normal, so its all gooood


----------



## tsaokie

FoShizzle said:


> didnt happen during snowboarding but still interesting, i think...:dunno:
> 
> well, i play Wing in rugby, and i did a pretty gnarly outside run stepping the balls out of everyone, but then some guy got my legs and my foot got stuck in a small hole and my ankle completely ripped, the muscle, tendons, [email protected]#!%(!&@# T_T
> 
> yeah... so theres my story.:cheeky4:


Mine is a rugby and boarding combo injury.
Caught an edge first day ever boarding. I tore cartlige or however you spell it  in my left knee. Then after boarding on it for a few more days went home and went straight back to playing lock and flanker for the University of Oklahoma Rugby Team. Knee still hurts now Even a year later


----------



## Guest

The only time I've come close to breaking a bone was a hairline fratured femur when I was 12 or 13. I've sprained my knees and ankles. Learned to fall on my elbows at a young age.

Now, the only time you see me fall is when I'm fucking around, and in my old age, the park is just asking to be limping around for weeks, so I usually just pull tricks that I already know.


----------



## Nugggster

Fortunately I have only broken my tailbone & gotten a mild concussion soo far.


----------



## Guest

Mine happened a day I got fired from a job I couldn't stand... which I ironically enough got fired from because I took the day off to go snowboarding...

Anyways, I was having a great day of riding and decided to try hit a box (which I swore off of because I almost broke my tailbone on a "whale" box a few weeks earlier).

It was a warm day, and it was as if the box became grippy in the sun, so when I landed on it I stopped dead and was catapulted off the end of it and landed on my head and shoulder. I knew something was broke as I heard something crack and could feel it grinding. I took the top and drove myself to the hospital (stickshift wasn't much fun as it was my left clavical that I snapped)

So I never, ever never hit boxes or rails anymore!


----------



## Extremo

I's say an ass ripper. Felt like I tore it open and was bleeding out my asshole.


----------



## CaptT

> I's say an ass ripper. Felt like I tore it open and was bleeding out my asshole.


That would be called the rectal spin..... I think the "BURTON AVENGER" had a pretty hilarious name for it too if I remember correctly...

Other then that I am way too superstitious to comment on this thread......*BEWARE*.....


----------



## Guest

two years ago in banff got a cracked pelvis and in a coma for 2 days


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

mistersir said:


> two years ago in banff got a cracked pelvis and in a coma for 2 days


OUCH!! Did you roll down the slope and hit rocks?


----------



## JohnnyBlaze

mistersir said:


> two years ago in banff got a cracked pelvis and in a coma for 2 days


OUCH!! How did that happen?


----------



## STichris

i broke my scaphoid a lil bone in my hand and had to have a bone graph from the hip i havnt been able 2 work or anything for atleast 6 or 7 months now  oh and it was my first day riding last year


----------



## WolfSnow

First day of my Second season. First Board slide in my life on a box. (I don't know what I'm doing) Caught my heel edge, spun rammed my shoulder against the edge of the box, pushing hard into my body. Parents splashed out some money on protective gear, I should be up and going again soon.


----------



## Bizzman

shattered my leg landing big air and broke my foot trying to stop a choppy landing. unreal .. was out on the slopes 3 months later with alota pain lol...now my knee is goin


----------



## Magnum626

Hmm...I dislocated my elbow on a diamond when my nose caught a pothole in the ice. Ejected me like a catapault right into the ground. Gotta love the ice coast lol. The worst part was the sled ride down bouncing all the way with the snowblowers blasting in my face. I had them pop it back in at the base instead of waiting 2.5 hours for an ambulance and another 2.5 to get to the hospital. Needless to say it took about 3 or 4 tries before we got it in... :laugh:

Another time I crashed into a tree and got 7 stitches on my face. All cut because of my goggles. My friends crashed into each other going right so I went left, came to a clearing and through some bushes. Came out of the bushes and there was no where to go, I went heelside to stop, the board hit the tree and then I faceplanted the tree. I saw stars for a few seconds.


----------



## Kingscare

I broke my collar bone 2 years ago when I slammed on hardpacked flats. I wasn't really paying attention and caught my front edge in some bumps on the ground.

Last saturday I caught my front edge going switch after landing a BS 180 off a roller. I think it's not broken, but the top of the bone on my shoulder is kinda fat. I think I'll get it x-rayed to be sure.


----------



## dickisnc

Shattered clavicle off double kinked rail. concussion and tore all ligaments between t3&4 vertebrae off booter near china bowl (vail). dislocated jaw (jackson hole) dislocated shoulder (keystone)and many many more....looking foward to an injury "free" season....


----------



## stillz

Mine is nothing compared to most of what I've read on here. I got a high ankle sprain on my first day this season. I can ride with it, albeit more conservatively than I normally would. It keeps me from riding switch or trying to learn tricks, aside from easy 50/50s. I can't complain though. I'm still out there riding, improving my fundamentals and style, and enjoying the snow.


----------



## 1337 ride

mine is probably not the worst here, but it has to be last season when i broke my wrist at two places attempting a spin on a c box. i lost control and fell on my back with my arm in a funny angle beneath it. my arm looked terrible and it was so much pain.
it was even worse when some noob doctors tried to pull it back into normal position without even taking a close look at those picture things to c where it was broken. they kept on like forever, and i blacked out for some seconds several times. luckily a bit smarter doctor came after a while and sendt me to surgery. that was some sick pain!


----------



## brujito

wow some big injuries... i tore my ACL, PCL and MCL plus some cartilage... just got a corizone injection last week and should be good to go next week in Japan... i have been out for 6 months though... gonna be a sore son of a gun!~:dunno:


----------



## Guest

fell on a mango tree. It hit my backbone that cause my operation.


----------



## Deviant

Bad slam on a big kicker/booter, totally overshot it, this was like 12 years ago. Broke tailbone, dislocated shoulder, whiplash, and concussion. Knocked myself clean out, friends say I basically landed on my butt and my whole upper body whipped down onto the ice. *Was wearing a helmet.*


----------



## Guest

I broke my right radius in december. but rode with the cast on, just got it off 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Guest

not really and bad injuries but my worst was when I was sliding backwards on the box and i leaned to far forward and my board slipped out and i hit my face, cut my lip, and my nose and lip were bleeding badly.


----------



## binarypie

I bit my lip in half playing soccer. I had to get 8 stitches.


----------



## Guest

first time trying a rail, my board slipped out from under me and i landed on my chest. fractured a rib.


----------



## NYSnow

I broke my wrist last season on a trip to Germany and Switzerland in 4 places while riding a new board I was not used too. I slipped on some ice and fell backwards onto my left hand and wrist and the pain was intense and my wrist looked like an upside down fork. I went to the local (anti-American) ski resort doctor and had it casted and then had to drive back with one arm to Germany for an early flight back home. I had surgery the next day - I work at a hospital so that made it a little easier.


----------



## Altephor

Let's see..

About 4 years ago I fell quite lightly on my toeside, looking up the mountain. The fall was fine, but not so fine when the boarder behind me used my head as a rail. Took a sled ride down the mountain on that one, but no lasting damage.

This season.. hmm.. my assbone/muscle has been in an almost constant state of pain. Thought I might have broken the tailbone but x-rays were clean.

Last night was probably the worst this season. I swerved around a friend who fell in front of me, and attempted to stop on my toeside edge to show off a bit in front of her. Caught my back edge, hit my ass and slammed my head back into the ice/hard pack. Surprisingly, seemingly no lasting damage.. keeping an eye on it though. Was enough to make me pony up for a helmet, at least.


----------



## Guest

the first jump I ever really hit I got scared while trying an indy, leaned too far back, and ended up with a concussion. lesson learned haha
the ski patrolman who woke me for some reason let me board back down to the lodge tho..haha. wth?


----------



## neversummerFTW

Hmm..I went of a rail really ackwardly. I ended up fracturing my arm. I didn't know it was fractured and ended up boarding for the rest of the trip(abotu 4 days)


----------



## Guest

I fractured my humerus all the way through (upper arm bones for the idiots) and ruptured two tendons. I hate catching my edge.


----------

